# 18" Wheels for Touareg



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

Time to replace the Conti's that came with my egg. I have the 19" wheels that came on the TDI. Was thinking of going down to 18" so I can get more side wall for some off roading and more tire options.
Can you all post some pics of 18's you've got on your rides? Looking for more of a rugged looking wheel rather than a Euro wheel. Show me what you've got!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.
If I find something, I'll have the '08 19 x 9 wheels for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 18" Wheels for Touareg (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

My 2006 V10 on powdercoated cayenne turbo 18" wheels. Tires are 265/60R18 goodyear wrangler silentarmors and they are fantastic.
































Linder


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

There is a thread over on ClubTouareg with a satisfied user running 265/65/18 BFG's.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (aircooled)*

That is jwestpro but his treg is exit


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Linder, how rough/noisy are those on the highway at say 75 mph?


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: 18" Wheels*

Thanks raleys1. Though I must say that I had a hard time balancing a set of Goodyear Wranglers on my Durango. Finally had Discount Tire take them back. But thanks for the wheel idea.
Are the wheels 8" wide or 9" wide?
Will check out the Club Touareg thread....



_Modified by Cave Creek Alt Fueler at 2:00 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

same size as Linder Kumho ecsta 265/60/18
quiet at 75mph


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Linder, how rough/noisy are those on the highway at say 75 mph?

I had 19's on the truck before with pirellis on it and they were actually louder than these. I have had the truck upwards of 120 mph and they were fine.
As for the balancing issue, these have been better than the toyo ats I have had in the past, I have neglected them and only have them balanced every 10k miles or so and they are still perfect. I drive the treg everyday commuting and wouldn't put up with unbalanced tires on the freeway and these have been great.
I believe they are an 8" wheel as well, tried to fit 265/65 on it and they rubbed on the vents in the font wheel wells significantly, I am extremely happy with these tires, I have 30k miles on them and they look as they will last 50k or more.
Linder


_Modified by raleys1 at 9:21 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Turbo's & 265/60R18's*

Thanks guys. Where did you get the VW center caps to fit the wheels?
I'm tracking down a combo of these tires/wheels now.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Turbo's & 265/60R18's (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

The wheels did not come with center caps when I bought them, so I bought these and painted them:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1171 
Linder


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Good Deal?*

So, I picked up a set of 18" Porsche Cayanne Turbo wheels with Nitto tires on them with plenty of tread..... They were asking $600 talked down to $500.
Good deal? Seems like it to me. Wheels were near pristine. Even had the porshe center caps.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Good Deal? (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

Nice work.
Linder


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (nltomba)*

Sure wish they made that offroad gray color still. Like it. Of course, the wife is a burgundy, burgundy, and burgundy color preference [in that order] but the only other vehicle I've gotten her into was a similar to offroad gray colored Toyota Highlander from back in 2002.
Alaska Gray, Galapagos, and Silver were no goes, so Cranberry it is. Oh well, it is a pretty color, no doubt, just not my thing . . .
As long as she’s happy right? It is her primary ride, after all. 
Back to the post topic . . . Do you carry a same size spare in back?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (canon_mutant)*

A full size spare will fit in the back, but I wouldn't recommend it, I would go with a yakima safari rack on top.
Linder


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Spare size*

I was pondering my spare options. With the Nitto tires that came on the wheels, seem to be about the same overall size. Once i go with the bigger tires....problem? How far can you drive with an odd size tire before you do damage to the differentials, etc.
Can you get the collapsible spares in different sizes so it would match the bigger tire size?


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Spare size (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*

Though we haven't gotten our "Treg" yet, our AWD XC90 has a donut spare too. You don't drive on a spare that's more than a 1/10th or 2 different for very far. Preferably they are exactly the same height yet I know that both size donut spares in Tregs are a couple 10ths different from tire size.
If you get a higher profile donut to match a higher profile tire, it won't fit in the compartment.
Kinda limited. Most people that get higher profile tires, though, do so for off roading purposes and you don't want to rely on a donut spare for that anyway. Must have a 5th wheel with a same size tire on it.
hope this helps,


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Spare size (canon_mutant)*

Yeah. Had the fifth tire in mind and would definitely do that for an off-road trip, just pain to do so for around town every day. Thanks.
So.... anyone have a single 18x8 wheel lying around collecting dust they want to part with?
Anyone want the stock 19x9 wheel that came with my '08 egg? Make me an offer.


----------

